# Easter dinner



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Probably a rib roast the same as you.


Shop safe.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Wife wants ham, potato salad and baked beans. I've got fresh picnic hams in the freezer, potatoes and baked beans that I canned and plenty flour and other ingredients for bread. It'll be good.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, that was always our Easter dinner back in the day. Daughter isn’t a fan of ham, for some reason. I can’t find Idaho or Russet potatoes these days, only small red skins. We both like my baked beans in the crockpot starting with dried beans. I add a dash of liquid smoke, molasses and the usual stuff including bacon.

Haven’t known anyone who canned potatoes. Dad grew potatoes in Ohio. Guess they stored well. This crock always held potatoes for daily use.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I think I saw a ham down in the freezer when I defrosted it so that will be the main dish, cooking for one, booo.
But once thawed I should be able to remove a couple of nice ham steaks and wrap and freeze. 

Mashed potatoes and peas are always one of my favorites and thank you wooley for the reminder of fresh bread, it is on my list to try.

Normally I would be at my daughter's or son's house but we are all trying to stay locked down. I don't want to test this virus against my age or risk any of them.

Bud


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, that was always our Easter dinner back in the day. Daughter isn’t a fan of ham, for some reason. I can’t find Idaho or Russet potatoes these days, only small red skins. We both like my baked beans in the crockpot starting with dried beans. I add a dash of liquid smoke, molasses and the usual stuff including bacon.
> 
> Haven’t known anyone who canned potatoes. Dad grew potatoes in Ohio. Guess they stored well. This crock always held potatoes for daily use.


I told wife that if the store has red skin potatoes I'll get a sack for the salad. She said just use the canned potatoes, "they are good". Russets or baking potatoes. My baked beans are either straight BB or BB cooked it BBQ sauce and canned in the sauce, either made with dried beans. Not sure which I can lay my hands on. Actually I prefer the BBQ sauce beans.

Looks like a Christmas cactus you have there in the crock.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, yes xmas cactus. Never wanted one but my favorite aunt in Georgia said one day “I know you always liked my cactus“ and proceeded to break branches off and shove in my hand. I really neglect it. 











Tell me how and where you store all these amazing things you can. My mother stored things in the basement where was a built in ledge in the foundation. My cousin had wooden shelves in her garage and her canned foods looked like in a store. I loved her dark cherries she canned. They were always a treat. She had applesauce from golden delicious apples, and tinted slightly with elderberry juice. I’ve only canned strawberry jam.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've never canned but mom and dad did some. But my grandparents (dad's side) canned everything fruit, meats, and vegetables. Cellars were always cool back then and shelves were everywhere. I left Montana long before i would have seen anything to remember but we vacationed back in the 50's and my wife and i visited in the early 70's and that is when i remember those shelves full of goodies. But remember, grandparents lost everything in the crash of 29. Sure hope we do better.

Bud


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Got a turkey in the freezer, cooking it for Easter. No guests this year, we are self quarantining.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Tell me how and where you store all these amazing things you can. My mother stored things in the basement where was a built in ledge in the foundation. My cousin had wooden shelves in her garage and her canned foods looked like in a store.


Houses here don't have basements so it's a little more challenging but not difficult. We have a spare bedroom that doesn't have a bed in it. There is empty wall space I built and put stand alone shelves in. An unused lavoratory I removed the toilet and sink plugged the pipes and built shelves to fit. Most people have a lot of unused space if you think about it. End tables/cabinets full of junk, replace the junk with canned goods. Under bed storage. Unused closet space, look on the floor and over the clothes. Rearrange to make room. Garages here get too hot in the summer for food storage but empty canning jars can be stored there. Food storage needs to be inside the house. I'm going to put stuff in an unused fireplace eventually. An inventory of what, how much and where is helpful. We also have an unused formal living room. It's the pretty room but I'm able to put some stuff in there.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, makes sense about storage. I agree and I have a lot of wasted space myself. 

How long do you keep your canned goods?

Mother in Ohio was sick an didn’t can for ?? I guess 3-4 years. They grew and canned mostly tomatoes. When she died my sister took all those jars home....and ATE THEM. I told her she’d poison herself! But that was Long ago and shes still here. 

Dads grew beans an corn. They sent stuff home with me so I never bought veggies for years. 

Something about eating homegrown stuff without all those preservatives is great.

Just heard on TV that deep freezers are selling out now cause of the virus. I haven’t thought of them for years. Dad, then my husband used to buy a side 
of beef for the freezer. I took it for granted an it was nicer than shopping for price & quality like now. Relatives raised beef cattle so you knew you were getting good beef.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I have jelly and other things that are almost 3 years old and still taste OK. As long as the jar seal is holding and you don't see any mold growing inside it should be good. I read taste does suffer after many years. I and most canners I think store my jars without the bands. If something wasn't processed properly or the seal was dirty you can easily know by the loose lid that it should be discarded. I've only been canning about 4 years and have only lost one jar out of 300 to 400 to a bad seal.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Here are some photos for you. Sorry, can’t lump together in one post, for some reason. I like the color an have a few of mothers jars. Ha, if I’d been brave enough to eat old canned tomatoes I’d have more jars.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Don’t ask why I still have these old bags. Sentimental? We had concord grape vines back home an mother made jelly with these. I think maybe cooking awhile. Then the pulp juice drained in these bags into a crock.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Startingover said:


> Here are some photos for you. Sorry, can’t lump together in one post, for some reason. I like the color an have a few of mothers jars. Ha, if I’d been brave enough to eat old canned tomatoes I’d have more jars.





I think I have a couple of those old guys.


No way would I can anything in them now. Well jelly maybe, if I made jelly.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ball still sells the blue glass jars. I wouldn't be afraid to use those jars but first see if new lids and bands will fit them and that there is no chipped glass on the sealing surface. Looks like regular mouth jars not wide mouth.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

We used to can and freeze our harvest. As for old canned tomatoes, they last a long time because a lot of organisms can’t survive in the acidic environment. Ball jars and lids are the best. Never ever buy a Kerr brand canning product. We had about a 30% failure rate with Kerr and near zero with Ball. The local place that sold Kerr quit selling them because they suck.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

wooleybooger said:


> Ball still sells the blue glass jars. I wouldn't be afraid to use those jars but first see if new lids and bands will fit them and that there is no chipped glass on the sealing surface. Looks like regular mouth jars not wide mouth.





Oh it is not the jar I would be concerned about. It is that zinc coated lid and proper sealing.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Old Thomas said:


> Got a turkey in the freezer, cooking it for Easter.



That's not how you do it!:wink2:




( Sorry, i needed a laugh. :biggrin2


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Nik333 said:


> That's not how you do it!:wink2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Throw away the turkey and eat the freezer.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Old Thomas said:


> We used to can and freeze our harvest. As for old canned tomatoes, they last a long time because a lot of organisms can’t survive in the acidic environment. Ball jars and lids are the best. Never ever buy a Kerr brand canning product. We had about a 30% failure rate with Kerr and near zero with Ball. The local place that sold Kerr quit selling them because they suck.


Sorry but I'll have to disagree with you on Kerr products. I buy Ball, Kerr and Anchor Hocking. Never had a problem with any jars or closures. All my lids are Kerr after using whatever came on the jar when new. Only one failure to seal. It was probably a Kerr lid but I don't recall. Anyway I traced it back to something I did while filling and putting the lids and bands on and likely a faulty sealing compound application on the lid. One out of Four Hundred. I don't consider a 0.025% failure rate enough to condemn a whole line of products.

By the way, Jarden Home Brands is the parent corporation of Ball, Kerr, and Bernadine home canning products, Sunbeam, Coleman, First Alert, Mr. Coffee, Oster and probably a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Colbyt said:


> Oh it is not the jar I would be concerned about. It is that zinc coated lid and proper sealing.


Absolutely.


----------

